
SOPA and PIPA return as toilet paper - sethbannon
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/26659043/print-the-sopa-and-pipa-bills-on-toilet-paper
======
meow
Don't forget to send Lamar Smith some free samples. He definitely earned them.

